# BackRooms



## Judge Spear (Jan 24, 2022)

Getting into this recently.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 24, 2022)

Both of these were a great watch. I think it's the best creepypasta I've come across on the internet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 24, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Both of these were a great watch. I think it's the best creepypasta I've come across on the internet.


I like that it's bringing back machinima content a little bit. Miss that era of Internet cinematics.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 29, 2022)

New video


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 2, 2022)

Crazy that the ones by Kane Pixels are done entirely in Blender.
By a 16 year old.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 5, 2022)

This is my favorite modern creepypasta.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 8, 2022)

Oof yeah! Watched a bunch of this today and I'm really impressed. 

I love horror content, it's so refreshing to see people not falling into the same cookie-cutter formula time after time. This did something just a little different, but with some nods to horror circumstances we've likely all seen. Nevertheless, made my heart rate pick up a bit! Also as someone who is unsettled by wide open spaces rather than small ones, I feel this video managed to capture just why that kind of setting is unsettling to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 26, 2022)

The Backrooms is honestly really cool. Someone even made a Mario 64 mod for it


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 27, 2022)

I love backrooms stuff. Long time fan.

Check out r/Liminalspace 

If you like backrooms and similar aesthetics to that, you’ll like that subreddit. It’s got a lot of good content on it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 20, 2022)

That place is real I’ve been there


----------



## Average_Lurker (Aug 12, 2022)

Maybe Backrooms ain't so bad after all...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2022)

TheBurningPrincess said:


> I would suggest the Backrooms WikiDot: http://backrooms-wiki.wikidot.com/ - lots of intersting Backrooms related content there


I legitimately hate the wiki.
Overexplains everything to shit and absolutely destroys the allure.


----------



## Rayd (Aug 15, 2022)

the backrooms became a joke when people started making it anything other than a completely empty, infinite space


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 11, 2022)




----------

